# D2G asking unlockcode for Verizon/vodafone simcard



## 3n3rg1c (Mar 6, 2013)

I just sbf'd .629 to my phone & now my phone is asking sim unlock code for verizon's own global sim card. How to get out of it. I just purchased it through e-bay few days ago. any thoughts would be appericiated.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

just remove sim card, it's not required with verizon service.
you could call verizon and ask for, new sim card or unlock code

Sent from my XT862 using RootzWiki


----------



## 3n3rg1c (Mar 6, 2013)

I am not from usa & i also tried online 3rd party unlocking service from sim-unlock.net. but unfortunately unlock failed







I saw threads saying OTA update change sim lock . & is my also a victim of it ? is there any solution for it ?


----------



## 3n3rg1c (Mar 6, 2013)

Now I am getting "Your phone is Subsidy locked Please contact service provider"


----------



## 3n3rg1c (Mar 6, 2013)

Fed up of these and now I am going to be on Reliance CDMA. Can any on give me link for stable MIUI GB link ?


----------



## fabianzippo (Apr 10, 2013)

try flash rds lite 5.... and flash sbf file version VRZ_A956_4.5.608_1FF_01 after flash unlook botloader BL=2 BOOT REC CDT.sbf, after root whit superoneclick and install cm9 .... zorry my english ...


----------

